# Utility cost??



## Moa (Jan 15, 2012)

I've learned that the rent in Italy exclude gas, electricity, water, heat etc. Does anyone know what the monthly cost would be, when it comes to a family of four living in a three bedroom apartment in the northern part of Italy, would be?


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there, I leave in Abruzzo area and down here utilities fee just for 2 people are pretty expensive, runs around 400 euros x month in winter can raise to 550 to 600 Remember that in Como winter time is colder than here. Also depend type of property, type of heater system, types of appliances (gas or electric).
Good luck


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

I am also in Abruzzo. If you have a small house, live like an local (meaning you keep a close eye on electricity usage, heat only one room in the winter, etc) and have a wood burning heating system, you could conceivably keep utility costs in the 2-3k euro/year range. Just my opinion.

Italy on a Shoestring Budget


----------



## rpizzica (Aug 10, 2011)

Well that's right but all depends on your lifestyle. In my house we have a AC/ Central Heater Unit, 5 bedrooms, 4 bathroom. You want to be comfortable, you got to pay the price.


----------



## Ligman (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Moa
The previous responders are right, it is very expensive to heat a house. We have a 1 bedroom apartment in the North near Venice, large lounge/ kitchen and this winter it is costing us just under 400 euros a month and that's bening very careful! it is a cold winter here been -9, but even so it is not cheap by any means. The upside is that the enormous heating bills are just for a few months a year.
Good luck!


----------

